# Updated cosmetic collection - MAC n non MAC photos



## geeko (Sep 2, 2006)

here's my updated peanut collection of my cosmetic. I used my lousy handphone cam to take so resolution is bad and colours are distorted. I'm so sorry but this is the best i can do

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...yeshadows1.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...yeshadows2.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...yeshadows3.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...ACpigments.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...fluidlines.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...Ceyeliners.jpg
(i left out my 2 minneralized e/s duos in the e/s pic so i included them in this pic)

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...Cblushers1.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...Cblushers2.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...ghlighters.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...AClipstuff.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...llaneous-1.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...Cfacestuff.jpg

*NON MAC*
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...emurastuff.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...Otherstuff.jpg

*TOOLS*
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...1983/tools.jpg

what a pathetic collection...i gotta expand my stuff! I wished i had all the resources in the world to do so...but..sighs..no $$$$.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 2, 2006)

you have a great eyeshadow collection! i love it!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 2, 2006)

I love u'r collection


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 2, 2006)

wow @ the fluidines!
Lovely!


----------



## eowyn797 (Sep 2, 2006)

crap. i am totally envious of your e/s collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




very nice! congrats!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice stash!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 10, 2006)

great collection


----------



## geeko (Oct 28, 2006)

here's my new traincase which i bought a few weeks back together with my pathetic stuff inside

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6.../traincase.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...etraincase.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...traincase2.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...traincase3.jpg


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## quandolak (Nov 7, 2006)

................


----------



## n_c (Nov 7, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Nadine (Nov 7, 2006)

Peanut and pathetic? It looks lovely and you have a lot of beautiful products!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 7, 2006)

"pathetic"??  Are you kidding girl???  That's a lot of eyeshadows hahahah!!!  Seriously - nice collection!!


----------

